
AT&T, have you no shame? - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2012/08/att-have-you-no-shame/
======
Evbn
Is this loophole on wireless net neutrality the same issue a that Google got
pilloried for caving in to Verizon about last year?

